# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  فوات موعد الاستنائف

## صقر الكويت

حكم اول درجة بالغرامة 500دنيار بالقضية جنح تجارة بتاريخ 18\4 وعملت الاستناف بتاريخ 9-5
الاان الموظف لم يسجل طلب الاستناف وفى تاريخ 23-5 راجعت الموظف  واسجلها بذات التاريخ وحدد جلسة الا ان القاضى حكم على بالرفض الاستناف لطوف موعدالاستنائف

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
نص قانون رقم 17 لسنة 1960 بإصدار قانون الإجراءات والمحاكمات الجزائية الكويتى على المواد التالية: 

المادة رقم 5
الحكم الصادر في جنحة بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز اربعين دينارا لا يجوز استئنافه من المحكوم عليه ويجوز استئنافه من المدعي. والحكم الصادر في جنحة بالبراءة يجوز استئنافه من المدعي. 
ما عدا ذلك من الاحكام الصدارة في الجنح تكون قابلة للاستئناف من المحكوم عليه ومن المدعي.
المادة رقم 6
تنظر محكمة الجنح المستأنفة فيما يرفع اليها من استئناف الاحكام الصادرة في الجنح ، وتتألف هذه المحمة من ثلاثة من قضاة المحكمة الكلية.
المادة رقم 231
اذا عجز المحكوم عليه بعقوبة الغرامة عن دفعها ، او قصر في ذلك ، او تأخر في تنفيذ الحكم الصادر بعقوبة الغرامة عن المدة المحددة في المادة السابقة لاي سبب ، فعلى رئيس الشرطة والامن العام تكليف النيابة العامة او المحقق بان يرفع الامر الى رئيس المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم ليأمر بما يراه طبقا للقواعد التالية.
المادة رقم 232
رئيس المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم بالغرامة ان يصدر الامر بتنفيذ الغرامة بالاكراه البدني ، وينفذ الاكراه البدني بالحبس البسيط وتقدر مدته باعتبار يوم واحد عن كل عشر روبيات ، مع صرف6 النظر عن الكسور. ولا يجوز ان تزيد مدة الحبس تنفيذا للغرامة عن ستة شهور.
المادة رقم 233
لرئيس المحكمة قبل الامر بالاكراه البدني او بعده ، ان يمنح المحكوم عليه ، بناء على طلبه ، مهلة للسداد او ان يأمر بتقسيط المبلغ على دفعات ، متى رأى ان ظروف المحكوم عليه تبرر ذلك ، وله في هذه الحالة ان يأمر بتوقيع تعهد مضمون بكفيل اذا رأى داعيا لذلك. 
اذا كان قد بدأ التنفيذ بالاكراه البدني ، اصدر رئيس المحكمة قرارا باخلاء سبيل المحكوم عليه متى وافق على منحه المهلة او التقسيط.
المادة رقم
228
يجوز للمحكمة من تلقاء نفسها ، عند الحكم بالغرامة على المتهم ان تخصص كل الغرامة او جزاء منها للوفاء بمصروفات الدعوى ، ثم لتعويض المجني عليه او ورثته او تعويض الحائز حسن النية عن الثمن وما انفقه على الشئ الذي امر برده. 
اذا رفع احد من هؤلاء دعوى تعويض بعد ذلك امام القضاء المدني ، فعلى المحكمة ان تراعي المبلغ الذي حصل عليه من الغرامة عند تقدير التعويض.

- الاستئناف
(199 - 213)
المادة رقم 199 
يجوز استئناف كل حكم صادر بصفة ابتدائية ، بالبراءة او الادانة من محكمة الجنح او من محكمة الجنايات ، سواء صدر الحكحم حضوريا ، او صدر غيابيا وانقضى الميعاد دون ان يعارض فيه ، او صدر في المعارضة في حكم غيابي.
المادة رقم 200 
الاحكام الصادرة في الدعاوي المدنية من المحاكم الجزائية يجوز استئنافها اذا كانت مما يجوز استئنافه لو انها كانت صادرة من المحاكم المدنية ، او كانت قد استؤنفت تبعا لاستئناف الحكم الصادر في الدعوى الجزائية.
المادة رقم 201 
ميعاد الاستئناف عشرون يوما من تاريخ النطق بالحكم اذا كان الحكم حضوريا او صادرا في المعارضة ، ومن تاريخ صيرورته غير قابل للمعارضة اذا كان غيابيا.
المادة رقم 202 
يرفع الاستئناف بعريضة تقدم لقلم كتاب المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم ، ويوقع على العريضة الخصم المستئانف او من ينوب عنه. واذا كان المتهم محبوسا ، فانه يقدم استئناف بوساطة مأمور السجن. 
تشمل عريضة الاستئناف بيانا كاملا بالحكم المستأنف ، والدعوى التي صدر بشأنها ، وصفة المستأنف والمستأنف ضده والاسباب التي يستند اليها المستأنف ، والطلبات التي يتقدم بها.
المادة رقم 203 
على قلم الكتاب ان يحيل عريضة الاستئناف مع ملف القضية الى المحكمة المختصة بنظر الاستئناف ، خلال مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة ايام. 
على رئيس المحكمة المختصة بنظر الاستئناف ، عند ورود عريضة الاستئناف وملف القضية ، ان يأمر بتحديد جلسة لنظر الاستئناف ، ويعلن قلم كتاب هذه المحكمة من تلقاء نفسه الخصم المستأنف وسائر الخصوم بميعاد هذه الجلسة ، كما يعلن من تلقاء نفسه عريضة الاستئناف لسائر الخصوم.
المادة رقم 204 
اذا غاب احد الخصوم عن حضور الجلسة المحددة لنظر الاستئناف ، فللمحكمة ان تصرف النظر عن حضوره ، وان تفصل في الاستئناف في غيابه اذا لم يكن له عذر مقبول ، ولا يكون له حق المعارضة في هذا الحكم ، ولها ان تؤجل نظر الاستئناف الى جلسة اخرى ، وان تأمر باعادة اعلان الخصم الغائب ، او القبض عليه واحضاره اذا اقتضى الامر ذلك. 
اذا كان الغائب هو المستأنف ، فللمحكمة ان تعتبر غيابه نزولا منه عن الطعن المقدم منه ، وان تقضي باعتبار الاستئناف كأن لم يكن.
المادة رقم 205 
اذا توفى المتهم المحكوم عليه بالعقوبة قبل ان ينقضي موعد الاستئناف ، او قبل الفصل في الاستئناف المرفوع منه ، ترتب على وفاته سقوط الحكم الابتدائي وانقضاء الدعوى الجزائية قبله.
المادة رقم 206 
تقصي المحكمة بعدم قبول الاستئناف لرفعه بعد المعياد ، او لانعدام صفة رافعه ، او لاي عيب شكلي آخر يكون جوهريا ز ولها ان تقضي بعدم القبول اثناء نظر الدعوى ، اذا لم ينكشف لها العيب الا بعد البدء في ذلك.
المادة رقم 207 
اذا وجدت المحكمة ان الاستئناف مقبول شكلا ، سمعت اقوال المستأنف وطلباته ورد المستأنف ضده وغيره من الخصوم الذين ترى سماعهم. 
اذا طلب المستئانف سماع شهود او اجراء تحقيق ما ، فللمحكمة ان تسمع هؤلاء الشهود او غيرهم ممن ترى سماع شهادتهم ، وان تقوم بما تراه لازما من اجراءات.
المادة رقم 208 
تقضي المحكمة بتأييد الحكم الابتدائي اذا وجدت ان الاستئناف لا اساس له ، وان الحكم صحيح شكلا وموضوعا. 
اذا كان بالحكم او بالاجراءات السابقة عليه عيب شكلي يمكن تصحيحه ، فعلى المحكمة ان تصحح هذا العيب ، وان تقضي بتأييد الحكم فيما قرره بالنسبة الى الموضوع ، اذا كان ما انتهى اليه سليما في هذه الناحية. فاذا كان الحكم بالادانة جاز للمحكمة عند تأييده ان تعدل في مقدار العقوبة.
المادة رقم 209 
للمحكمة ان تحكم بالغاء الحكم المستأنف ، اذا وجدت به عيبا موضوعيا او عيبا شكليا لا يمكن تصحيحه ، او وجدت انه مخالف للقانون سواء كان المستأنف قد تمسك بهذه العيوب او ان المحكمة قد لاحظتها من تلقاء نفسها. وعليها في هذه الحالة ان تصدر حكما جديدا في الدعوى ، دون ان تتقيد بأي شئ مما ورد في الحكم الابتدائي.
المادة رقم 210 
الحكم الصادر في الاستئناف لا تجوز المعارضة فيه.
المادة رقم 211 
كل حكم صادر من محكمة الجنايات بعقوبة الاعدام ، تحيله المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها الى محكمة الاستئناف العليا ، وتكون الاحالة في ظرف شهر من تاريخ صدور الحكم اذا لم يكن قد رفع عنه استئناف من جانب المحكوم عليه. 
تباشر محكمة الاستئناف العليا ، في هذه الحالة ، كل الحقوق المخولة لها عند نظر الاستئناف.
المادة رقم 212 
جميع الاوامر والاعمال التي تقوم بها الشرطة او المحقق او المحكمة بشأن اجراءات الدعوى او التحقيق يجوز التظلم منها اما الى الجهة التي اصدرتها واما الى محكمة الموضوع عند نظر الدعوى. الى ان يصدر حكم نهائي فيها ، ولا يعتبر هذا التظلم استئنافا ، ولا يتقيد بموعد ولا اجراءات معينة. 
لا تلتزم الجهة المرفوع اليها التظلم بان تفصل فيه بقرار مستقل ، ويعتبر سكوت المحكمة عن اجابة هذه التظلمات في الحكم الموضوعي رفضا ضمنيا لها ، واقرارا لصحة الاجراءات المتظلم منها.
المادة رقم 213 
اذا رفع استئناف او تظلم من المتهم وحده فلا يجوز ان يكون هذا الاستئناف او التظلم ضارا به.

بالنظر الى مسالتك يتضح أنك قد استأنفت الحكم الصادر ضدك من المحكمة الجزئية فى اليوم الواحد العشرون , وميعاد الاستئناف هو عشرون يوما منذ صدور الحكم وبالتالى لم يخطىء الموظف ولم يخطىء القاضى فى حكمة بالفصل بعدم قبول الاستئناف لرفعة بعد الميعاد القانونى وتأييد حكم محكمة أول درجة وذلك طبقا لنص المادة 201 من قانون الاجراءات الجزائية الكويتى ويكون لك فقط طلب تقسيط الغرامة من رئيس المحكمة طبقا لنص المادة233 , وحتى اذا افترضنا جدلا تظلمك من الاجراء الذى صدر من الموظف أثناء تداول الدعوى وقبل صيرورة الحكم نهائى , لم يكن ليفلح أيضا لفوات ميعاد الطعن بالاستئناف,, مما يبين معه وأن الحكم قد جاء سليما وفى محله ويصادف صحيح القانون.
من18/4 الى 30/4 -----------------) 12يوم
من30/4 الى 9/5-------------------) 9 أيام
                                                            ______
                                                             21 يوم
وميعاد الاستئناف عشرون يوما فقط من تاريخ النطق بالحكم , اى أنك استأنفت بعد الميعاد القانونى الذى نص عليه القانون عاليه....
ويصبح السبيل الوحيد لديك الآن هو تقديم طلب الى رئيس المحكمة لتقسيط الغرامة.
وتفضل بقبول فائق احترامى وتقديرى...

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وهذه صيغة لطلب تقسيط الغرامة:

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
طلب تقسيط غرامة  
السيد المستشار/ رئيس محكمة...............تحية طيبة وبعدمقدمه لسيادتكم/ ............................................. المقيم ..............................................صفته( متهم)
__________________________________________________  ______________________________
فى القضية رقم.............لسنة..............(جنح تجارة).
__________________________________________________  _______________________________ 
((الموضوع)) 

أقام .................... الجنحة عاليه ضد المتهم بطلب الحكم ب...................... وبتاريخ / /2008 قضت المحكمة الموقرة ب........................................
الا أن هذا الحكم لم يلاقى قبولا لدى المتهم فاستأنف عليه بموجب القضية رقم.................لسنة أمام محكمة.........الاستئنافية, وبتاريخ / /2008 قضت الأخيرة برفض الاستئناف وتأييد حكم محكمة أول درجة لطوف ميعاد الاستئناف.
وحيث يرغب المتهم فى تقسيط المبلغ الذى قضت به المحكمة الموقرة نظرا لتعثر ظروفه المالية,وذلك طبقا لنص المادة233 من قانون الاجراءات والمحاكمات الجزائية الكويتى. 
بناء علي ما ورد بطلب المتهم:_
يلتمس مقدمه من سيادتكم السماح له بتقسيط مبلغ الغرامة المقضى بها فى الجنحة عاليه.وتفضلوا بقبول فائق لاحتراممرفقات بالطلب:
1- صورة رسمية من حكم محكمة أول درجة
2- صورة رسمية من حكم محكمة الاستئناف.
3- صورة بطاقة اثبات السخصية أو الهوية.
مقدمه لسيادتكم / ......................................المقيم......  .............................................
[align=center]صفته( المتهم فى الجنحة عاليه)[/align]
التاريخ / /2009

----------

